
Open Source eBook: CI/CD with Docker and Kubernetes - markoa
https://github.com/semaphoreci/book-cicd-docker-kubernetes
======
markoa
Co-author here. Working on a CI/CD platform and seeing how real teams actually
build their apps, I can tell you that the majority are still not using
containers.

It ain't easy. It changes the entire build/test/deploy process. But it is the
best way to build for the cloud.

So we wrote this book for developers who need to get things done. Hopefully
it's a good mix of required fundamentals for a practical reader, and realistic
examples.

I'd love to hear your feedback, and any particular questions or struggles
you've had while transitioning to containers.

